# get it out



## Heath Bar (Jun 15, 2017)

Have to get my words out of my brain. I left Colorado october of last year chasing a girl to San Diego. My family roots in colorado moved and now was either a good opportunity/ or a forced opportunity to leave. Im not the best person with relationships and have always been subject to temptation while "in a relationship" I left unprepared and not really knowing or planning on living in my vehicle and in the wilderness. My funding at the time was mobile, every week I would send a pound to my friend from highschool on the east coast and he would pay pal or venmo me payment. I left stocked up for the next two shipments, vac seal and packaging supplies stocked, knowing I could find product on the road easy. I left fort collins and headed to boulder for the night. My friend and I went to blackhawk in the mountains where we like to gamble. Had a good time and came out on top. After staying in boulder we went back for another round of gaming. Came out on top again and headed back to boulder to stay another night. About 2-3 am I found a decent hooker on backapges and got my knocks off for 80 bucks. All knowing i was going towards the girl i actually cared about. I know im bad. Didnt sleep after the hooker, got an adderall from my boulder friend and got on the road down i70 towards sam diego. I drove the whole way to southern california that day and 17 hours later in the middle of the night i got to my girls house. She didnt like me sending bud through the mail and didnt like most of my life choices. but we loved being around each other. Shes a bit older than me and professional type. Stayed at her place for about a month before she said this isnt working for me you sitting on your ass and only selling weed and not bringing any real finaces to the table. She wants a family and kids and stability, clearly i wasnt ready, or could provide that. At this point i was living in ththe city like I am now but didnt know anything about stealth camping or where i could stay or how to sustain a car living life style. Learned a lot in a short amount of time. At this point I found out my mom was officialy leaving colorado. I drove back to fort collins to get the last of my shit i wanted to hang onto. Had been fighting with my mom for some time and didnt say a word to her or her toe when i walked back in the door. i got my shit and left that day. Headed back to san diego. I went up the poudre canyon towards steamboat to stay a night or two with some good friends. chopped some firewood and headed down the mountain taking a different route through the northern part of colorado and utah. Stopped for a night in dinosaur national park. The first snow of the year started falling so i headed down once again. looking for a place i could stay in the middle of utah. all of this area is oil production and pumps. The only spot I could find to camp at was fantasy canyon. was very happy to stumble upon some blm land. From there i went to red cliffs near st george. After utah back through vegas. Here i met a girl with a house and stayed for a night and got busy with her. once again im not a good person but it has to get out. Then i went to the mojave where i spent a few weeks just dicking around and driving as fast as i could down the dirt roads. Getting closer to san diego i stayed in anza and cleveland for a while. I discovered slab city a long time ago reading into the wild. I never thought of coming or really even crossed my mind. I didnt know what to expect out there and didnt want to go alone un prepared. I ended up driving out about a week before christmas and posted up waaay out from all the normal spots. The next day i walked into the library and learned that the slabs has some really good people and didnt learn about stp till i actaully left th slabs. I met my homie AAAaustin that night and we chilled at the range and shot the shit and traded beers for cigs and cigs for beer and took a hit of acid from some dirty kid named pookie. best dos i ever had. The next day was christmas so aaaaustin and i said fuck it and drove to la where i had a friend to hangoutwith for christmas. I spent a day or two there then headed back towards th dessert when and where i got stuck in ththe mud in joshua tree and picked up some traveler chick who used all my T.P. I was bitter about that when i needed to shit the next day. We rode together back to the slabs for new years. Second time around during new years was a bit to crazy for me with all the people and once i started tripping again i was ready to get the back on the road. Side not i either saw a golden or bald eagle sitting in a tree way out in the middle of the slabs. Once i got back to my girl we both new our relationship was crumbling and dont get it twisted i wasnt the only issue, she also had her set of problems. Well anyway super long story short my girl left san diego a while ago and i have been settling in walking dogs and mixing it up with weirdos at ocean beach. I guess the conclusion of this story is god damn i feel better writing it down 
fuckkkkkkkk 
hey who wants to go to oregon? cmon people


----------



## bitchsip (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey if you would learn how to separate and indent paragraphs I would read your post.


----------



## Heath Bar (Jun 16, 2017)

bitchsip said:


> Hey if you would learn how to separate and indent paragraphs I would read your post.


Hey i probably wont ever do that just beacuse im typing on an effffed phone. plus who cares who reads it. felt good to write it.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 16, 2017)

Heath Bar said:


> plus who cares who reads it. felt good to write it.



If the attitude is "who cares who reads it" then why write in a public forum that hosts a fairly high volume of potential readers over time? Why not just journal, or write in the notepad on your mobile device, or an email to yourself?

I'm not trying to be a dick by asking that, I'm genuinely curious. Also note; I read your story without giving any fucks about it lacking an easy-to-read format. One man's convoluted wall of text TL; DR is another man's "hey this might be good, I can spare four minutes of my life searching for some gems in this story".


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 16, 2017)

Woah man you shouldnt name people who give you doses. Bad hippy.

Edit: even nicknames man. Thats just... No.... And take from peoples advice up here. I type on a shitty phone and i still know how to not have an obviously drug fueled ramble without the basic decency of spacing.... Jesus dude. Take a knee, chill the fuck out, and come back when youre thinking straight. Sorry dude but seriously, BAD HIPPY


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2017)

Heath Bar said:


> Have to get my words out of my brain. I left Colorado october of last year chasing a girl to San Diego. My family roots in colorado moved and now was either a good opportunity/ or a forced opportunity to leave. Im not the best person with relationships and have always been subject to temptation while "in a relationship" I left unprepared and not really knowing or planning on living in my vehicle and in the wilderness. My funding at the time was mobile, every week I would send a pound to my friend from highschool on the east coast and he would pay pal or venmo me payment. I left stocked up for the next two shipments, vac seal and packaging supplies stocked, knowing I could find product on the road easy. I left fort collins and headed to boulder for the night. My friend and I went to blackhawk in the mountains where we like to gamble. Had a good time and came out on top. After staying in boulder we went back for another round of gaming. Came out on top again and headed back to boulder to stay another night. About 2-3 am I found a decent hooker on backapges and got my knocks off for 80 bucks. All knowing i was going towards the girl i actually cared about. I know im bad. Didnt sleep after the hooker, got an adderall from my boulder friend and got on the road down i70 towards sam diego. I drove the whole way to southern california that day and 17 hours later in the middle of the night i got to my girls house. She didnt like me sending bud through the mail and didnt like most of my life choices. but we loved being around each other. Shes a bit older than me and professional type. Stayed at her place for about a month before she said this isnt working for me you sitting on your ass and only selling weed and not bringing any real finaces to the table. She wants a family and kids and stability, clearly i wasnt ready, or could provide that. At this point i was living in ththe city like I am now but didnt know anything about stealth camping or where i could stay or how to sustain a car living life style. Learned a lot in a short amount of time. At this point I found out my mom was officialy leaving colorado. I drove back to fort collins to get the last of my shit i wanted to hang onto. Had been fighting with my mom for some time and didnt say a word to her or her toe when i walked back in the door. i got my shit and left that day. Headed back to san diego. I went up the poudre canyon towards steamboat to stay a night or two with some good friends. chopped some firewood and headed down the mountain taking a different route through the northern part of colorado and utah. Stopped for a night in dinosaur national park. The first snow of the year started falling so i headed down once again. looking for a place i could stay in the middle of utah. all of this area is oil production and pumps. The only spot I could find to camp at was fantasy canyon. was very happy to stumble upon some blm land. From there i went to red cliffs near st george. After utah back through vegas. Here i met a girl with a house and stayed for a night and got busy with her. once again im not a good person but it has to get out. Then i went to the mojave where i spent a few weeks just dicking around and driving as fast as i could down the dirt roads. Getting closer to san diego i stayed in anza and cleveland for a while. I discovered slab city a long time ago reading into the wild. I never thought of coming or really even crossed my mind. I didnt know what to expect out there and didnt want to go alone un prepared. I ended up driving out about a week before christmas and posted up waaay out from all the normal spots. The next day i walked into the library and learned that the slabs has some really good people and didnt learn about stp till i actaully left th slabs. I met my homie AAAaustin that night and we chilled at the range and shot the shit and traded beers for cigs and cigs for beer and took a hit of acid from some dirty kid named pookie. best dos i ever had. The next day was christmas so aaaaustin and i said fuck it and drove to la where i had a friend to hangoutwith for christmas. I spent a day or two there then headed back towards th dessert when and where i got stuck in ththe mud in joshua tree and picked up some traveler chick who used all my T.P. I was bitter about that when i needed to shit the next day. We rode together back to the slabs for new years. Second time around during new years was a bit to crazy for me with all the people and once i started tripping again i was ready to get the back on the road. Side not i either saw a golden or bald eagle sitting in a tree way out in the middle of the slabs. Once i got back to my girl we both new our relationship was crumbling and dont get it twisted i wasnt the only issue, she also had her set of problems. Well anyway super long story short my girl left san diego a while ago and i have been settling in walking dogs and mixing it up with weirdos at ocean beach. I guess the conclusion of this story is god damn i feel better writing it down
> fuckkkkkkkk
> hey who wants to go to oregon? cmon people



i'm starting to feel like many people in the travel community have never heard of the 'enter/return' key.


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 16, 2017)

Dude, don't trip: I know you—you're far from "bad." And not even close to the first male to be led around by his dick.

Sorry to hear things finally ended with your chick. I'd never be so presumptuous as to say something like "it's for the better"; but I do know that the relationship was far from ideal.

Also, all of these "block of text" criticisms seem pretty bourgeois and elititst for this subculture. (Especially when they're directed toward a guy spilling his guts out.) Like, "Hey Kerouac, would love to read this magical scroll you have here, but uh, FORMATTING."


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 16, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> Dude, don't trip: I know you—you're far from "bad." And not even close to the first male to be led around by his dick.
> 
> Sorry to hear things finally ended with your chick. I'd never be so presumptuous as to say something like "it's for the better"; but I do know that the relationship was far from ideal.
> 
> Also, all of these "block of text" criticisms seem pretty bourgeois and elititst for this subculture. (Especially when they're directed toward a guy spilling his guts out.) Like, "Hey Kerouac, would love to read this magical scroll you have here, but uh, FORMATTING."



Huh- right on and touche. Good argument. I guess we certainly do have a problem getting a wee but elitist at times... Sorry about that @Heath Bar i wasnt tryna be rude or that kind of asshole "better than thou" traveler/punk. My bad. However, i just wanna point out that 1) i use the phrase "bad hippy" as a term of endearment and for comedic value at times and 2) DONT PUBLICLY NAME PEOPLE WHO GIVE YOU DOSES ON A FORUM THAT IS WATCHED BY THE POLICE.

Other than that, welcome to StP and im glad ypu fpund a median to express yourself. Im just a douche... When we end up meeting in person you will learn this very quickly lol

EDIT: And @AAAutin thanks for pointing that out. Constructive criticism and direct communication are hard skills to learn and i appreciate the opportunity to grow as a person. Tip of the hat to you sir


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 16, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Im just a douche...



Doubt it.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh its very true sir. But im derailing the thread a bit. I hope we didnt scare your buddy off. Ssy it loud say it clear EVERYONE IS WELCOME HERE (except nazi punks, they can fuck off, kick rocks, and eat bricks)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> Also, all of these "block of text" criticisms seem pretty bourgeois and elititst for this subculture. (Especially when they're directed toward a guy spilling his guts out.) Like, "Hey Kerouac, would love to read this magical scroll you have here, but uh, FORMATTING."



It's not elitist to ask that you adhere to _basic_ grammar rules. I merely point it out because more people will read what you have to say if you separate your thoughts with a carriage return; so it's really in your own self interest to do so.


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 16, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> It's not elitist to ask that you adhere to _basic_ grammar rules.



Presented without comment.



Matt Derrick said:


> I merely point it out because more people will read what you have to say if you separate your thoughts with a carriage return



No doubt.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 16, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> It's not elitist to ask that you adhere to _basic_ grammar rules. I merely point it out because more people will read what you have to say if you separate your thoughts with a carriage return; so it's really in your own self interest to do so.



I do agree completely with this aswell thou


----------



## creature (Jun 16, 2017)

i'm
re
mind
ed of
flower
s for

Algernon..

; )


----------



## creature (Jun 16, 2017)

but i bet the rat had a better sense of right & fucking wrong.


----------



## Grubblin (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm guilty of not using correct punctuation and grammar from time to time but I try to be as correct as possible, most of the time. I find that taking the time to think about the correct way to write something helps me convey my message in a way that the reader better understands what I'm trying to say without any confusion.

But hey, it's therapuetic for you and it was a pretty good story, one that you put a lot of thought and time into. Don't let the return key or a comma stand in the way of posting again.


----------

